# My personal victory



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wanted to boast cuz I'm proud of myself lol. I've been back in the gym now for 9wks and I've always wanted to b "supplement " free so I'm on a 8000cal diet and went from 177lbs n 10% body fat to 193lbs n 8% body fat plus I benched 335 for the first time in my life! Oh I'm only 5' 8.5 btw


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! Always good to stay in shape and just like racing it's easier to keep up than catch up. Keep the guns loaded byrd.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

**** Congrats!!! Thats pretty amazing. What did you do to build up your bench? Any routine in particular? I find that the 5x5 works amazingly well. But i havent been to the gym since i drowned the quad and that was about a month ago :/


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i have this trainer giving me tips pete birchfeild he is pro level body builder and my chest work outs consist of 3 different styles. i have one wk ill do light weight with form and do 15 to 100 reps, yes i said 100 reps lol with no longer than 35sec between sets and work out for 1 solid hour. he has changed my grip to jus inside shoulder width. my second workout is heavy with reps of 2 to 8 with a 1min rest between each set. and last is start with heavy and low reps and finish with high reps with perfect form. form meaning arched back shoulder blades squeezed together close grip and elbows in a straight line with ur shoulders cuz when u drop ur elbows u use more shoulder and triceps than chest. when u first start this routine u will get extremely wk for the first month then it comes back fast and passes where u was. and never do chest twice a wk and always push urself to ur limit and ud be amazed how much ull gain


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a very specific routine. Not many people realize that the most important thing about benching or actually any lifting is form, well safety then form. And major props for doing it supplement free, i have the same opinion.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah thanks man, its not that im against people that do it but it just seems more self satisfying to do it own ur own plus i like it when people always ask me what im on n i say steak and potatoes lol. besides them reasons the most important to me is i dont live in the gym and drop out years at a time and still keep a decent build while the "supplement" guys lose almost all of it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very cool, sir.
i need to be on the same plan


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe that working out is a great stress reliever and makes most everybody feel alit better bout themselves


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations! I used to do that years ago, and I agree it's a great stress releiver. It was funny when I had a really bad day and was able to push more than my (now ex) husband. It used to **** him off.  Time to get back at it again.


:worthless:........just saying.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i dont think the guys wanna see me on here D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There aren't just guys here Byrd


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i think ur the only lady!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ur more than welcome to hit me up on facebook if u want tho and browse around bigD. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1827630525


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

I work out all the time and im about as strong as a 150 pound 6'4 15 year old can get, I just CANNOT gain wait. No matter how many calories I consume.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol its not just in how many u take in, its what, when, and how. i can give u a good 6000cal plan that will get u going as long as u stay dedicated and keep to the plan. ull only gain a true 1 to 2lbs a week if u only want to take on muscle mass and not fat


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

That sounds good. Pm me about it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

austin82 said:


> I work out all the time and im about as strong as a 150 pound 6'4 15 year old can get, I just CANNOT gain wait. No matter how many calories I consume.


Reminds me of myself.... except I had never ever worked out before till I went to Iraq in 2009. Prior to that I had been workin an oilfield job and was in great shape from my job and other things that I did around the house and stuff. Went overseas and got bored so started working out with some of the soldiers I had met there (didn't use anything...just natural)...over a course of about 8 months I managed to put on a whole 15 lbs lol, and it was noticable, but not what I was hoping for. Especially since they were on all kinds of stuff and just blew up lol.
Congrats with your accomplishments so far though, wish I could say the same. Right now, I'm 5'9" and weigh 150... and have been stuck there for some time. I havn't worked out any since I came home last year either though so....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

OK ill pm u sometime today when I get a chance. Hey filthy if u go by a doctors list it say 150 to 155 is ideal for r height so that 15lbs helped a lot. Plus 15lbs of muscle is a good accomplishment


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, didn't know what my weight was suppost to be... (I'm not one that likes to go the doc unless its life or death lol)


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol yeah I went not to long ago for something and she told me I was to large for my frame. Well I useto b 135lbs and I didn't like It so I hit the gym n 4yrs later I'm 193


----------

